# 3 phase thermostat



## jjdrees (Oct 8, 2008)

I was just wondering, does anyone know of a three phase thermostat, or does everyone use a set of contacts and a normal line thermostat. Just kinda courious to know if they are around. thanks and sorry if this is in the wrong cat.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The most common thermostat control I see on three phase is one phase run straight through and a two pole thermostat for the other phases. I prefer to use a low voltage stat and switching relay myself.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've never seen a thermostat that breaks all 3 lines. Like Random, I usually use a single-pole and a relay. I find that the two-pole ones don't always break both poles at the same time all too often.

Rob


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

same here I have put in a contactor, and have installed fan forced 600v ceiling hung elect units that have a contactor built in with 120v control


----------

